# Form 929: At which office was the application lodged??



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I am trying to fill Form 929 to update DIAC about my new address.

It contains following question:*
"At which office was the application lodged"*

What should I write in here ? I launched an online visa application?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can write in Online application and the website URL or if they want a physical address use the main address for DIAC in Australia.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we wrote DIAC


----------

